# Cleveland September 20-21?



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I know this is early but figured I post it up to give advanced notice. I am heading to Cleveland for a conference and can probably meet up to herf on 9/20 and/or 9/21. If anyone is interested let me know.

Also can anyone let me know how this hotel is or is there a better one in the area.

* InterContinental * 
*CLEVELAND* 
9801 CARNEGIE AVENUE
CLEVELAND, OH 44106


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> I know this is early but figured I post it up to give advanced notice. I am heading to Cleveland for a conference and can probably meet up to herf on 9/20 and/or 9/21. If anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> Also can anyone let me know how this hotel is or is there a better one in the area.
> 
> ...


Geez I live here but know little about the downtown hotels.

Come out to the west side and we can herf. Lets coordinate when this gets a lil closer.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

bump

Whose up for some herfing on Wednesday the 20th or Thursday the 21st. (Thursday is best for me - since I just need to catch a plane on Friday)

I will be at the Rennaissance (24 Public Square, Cleveland, Ohio 44113). Most likely without a car but can get a rental if needed.

Thursday am finished work at 6pm.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

I can probably get down there Wednesday or Thursday. I work Downtown and I'm very familiar with the downtown night life. 
-Bob


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bruisedawg said:


> I can probably get down there Wednesday or Thursday. I work Downtown and I'm very familiar with the downtown night life.
> -Bob


sweet, DaKlugs will be joining as well. What are some good places that allow cigars? I should be good to go by around 6-7pm Thursday.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

There is a cigar section at Divine Wine Bar that is a five minute walk from your hotel. The Spy Bar has a VIP room in the basement. I'm very good friends with the owner and he has an extensive cigar collection. Only bad news is it is College ID night and the crowd is not the herfin' type.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bruisedawg said:


> There is a cigar section at Divine Wine Bar that is a five minute walk from your hotel. The Spy Bar has a VIP room in the basement. I'm very good friends with the owner and he has an extensive cigar collection. Only bad news is it is College ID night and the crowd is not the herfin' type.


Yeah, I think we are all a bit too old for college night.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bump...for anyone else who may want to join us on Thursday eve.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Geez I live here but know little about the downtown hotels.
> 
> Come out to the west side and we can herf. Lets coordinate when this gets a lil closer.


If u know like I know u will not hook up with the Da Klugs. He will make u smoke cigars that been in his box for 20+ years, feed u and make u drink beer and shoots of????? see I cant even remember what I had.:hn Hope yall have a good time,:tg


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If u know like I know u will not hook up with the Da Klugs. He will make u smoke cigars that been in his box for 20+ years, feed u and make u drink beer and shoots of????? see I cant even remember what I had.:hn Hope yall have a good time,:tg


Funny thing, I love shots. Jameson especially!


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Guys,
Let's shoot for Thursday at 7 PM at the Di'Vine Wine Bar on West St. Clair. It's between W.9 and W.6 in the Warehouse District. They have a cigar friendly area and patio there. Lots of eye candy around! I'm getting a couple guys from work to head over there. Any one out there game?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I should be able to make it.....Thanks for the PM Bob.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice! I'm in. Do they serve food there?

See you all Thursday!

-Marc


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bruisedawg said:


> Guys,
> Let's shoot for Thursday at 7 PM at the Di'Vine Wine Bar on West St. Clair. It's between W.9 and W.6 in the Warehouse District. They have a cigar friendly area and patio there. Lots of eye candy around! I'm getting a couple guys from work to head over there. Any one out there game?


Thanks Bob. I'll see you all there.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

trogdor said:


> Nice! I'm in. Do they serve food there?
> 
> See you all Thursday!
> 
> -Marc


They have a small menu, mostly tapas, etc. Nice cheese trays, etc. Excellent wine selection, beers too.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

It's all set! We have the Cigar Room at 7:30. When you walk into the bar, it is the room to the far right. Light food, steak salad, etc. Just had the stuffed banana peppers and they were HOT! Di'Vine Wine Bar is on West St. Clair between W.6 and W.9. It is on the North side of the street. Feel free to get there early but we don't have the room till 7:30. PM me for my cell phone and we can talk more.
-Bob:al :w :al u


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Alright I'll see everyone tomorrow....My buddy (Brian) is gunna stop by also and smoke a cigar and have some wine ......His g/f (Stacy)will prolly be there too... she's really cool.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry guys can't make it, game on Thurs night because of the Jewish Holiday. Have fun and someday we'll meet.

r


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Coach said:


> sorry guys can't make it, game on Thurs night because of the Jewish Holiday. Have fun and someday we'll meet.
> 
> r


Understandble. We'll try to make this a regular thing.
-Bob


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Guys,

I'd love to get up there, but the wife is working until 7, and I wouldn't feel right leaving her down in the CBus while I'm up there enjoying myself. Plus she reminded me that we're entertaining this weekend and I have plenty of house projects to get done.

Anyone want to have a gathering here in Columbus sometime before it gets too cold? I know JPH spends most of his weekends down here anyway..

John


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

See ya'll this evening.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.dvinewinebar.com/index.html

In case anyone wants to take a look at the food or wine.

No dress code btw, I called.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Yeah, I think *we are all a bit too old *for college night.


LOL....I didn't see that...

My 25 yeer owd azs iz stiw in kaledge.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Packing now.

Since Jeremy is coming might have to bring some of those 84 Monte Escpecials. u


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Packing now.
> 
> Since Jeremy is coming might have to bring some of those 84 Monte Escpecials. u


Just no 60 RG CR ....Though God damn they were good!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

That was fun.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! That was a hell of a night!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

That was a good time and I think a few apes are going to sleep in today! 

Bruisedawg(Bob) was an awesome host more to follow when I get more coherent.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Yeah, I think we are all a bit too old for college night.


I think you fit in just fine with the College crew, nice music! Dave and I had you at 50/50 on making the conference on time this morning


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bob's buds were cool. Was so tempted to go out and see how fast my car would go.. on the downtown streets.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> That was fun.


Copy cat. 

Pics?


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say I had an excellent time! Good cigars, good friends, and good wine made for an awesome evening. Doesn't get any better! Thanks to Da Klugs and Simplified for the ISOM's! Man were they tasty and much appreciated! Got to meet Jgros001(Jeff) and Trogdor(Marc). Had a couple guys show up from work and I think my recruitment drive worked! Hopefully all will be signed up soon. Click on the link below and check the Di'Vine herf album.
-Bob
http://photos.yahoo.com/bruisedawg


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow..that was a really really fun time.

Bob...great job hooking all this up. It was insane when the owner of Spy bar brought us downstairs to our own bar/bar-maid and said everythings on the house....Really nice down there!

As always Dave hooked me up with some amazing smokes (84 monti esp. #1, 2002 Ramon Allones)

Sam Passed my way a Bolivar Beliscosos...Can't wait to fire her up! I really enjoyed chatting with you!

And last but not least Jgros001 (Jeff) heard me talking about how good the SLR serie A was and boom there was one coming my way..thanks buddy was great to meet you.

Got to meet a rather new Gorilla "trogdor" who doesn't have his name in the Rolodex so no one knew who the hell he was....lol....but after conversing..yes indeed...he's a Gorilla!! Great to meet you!

Bob your cop buddies were really cool...I was glad to meet them.

Steelheaderdu you missed out brother...Next time you WILL be there!

Thanks again Bob...We'll herf soon!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Simplified said:


> I think you fit in just fine with the College crew, nice music! Dave and I had you at 50/50 on making the conference on time this morning


Made the conference - but just now woke up from my afternoon nap.

Had a great time - thanks for setting it up Bob. Was awesome to finally put some names to faces from the board. Some great cigars were passed around, Thanks to Bob, Dave, and Sam for the Opus X, '84 especiales, salomones, '01 BBF. A pleasure to meet both Jeremy and Marc too.

I do expect to see some Cleveland cops signing up in the next few days.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Special thanks to Jeff (JGrossi) for getting us off our dead butts and creating the motivation to get together. It was great meeting you. Come back soon.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

being a pretty big Browns fan, I've been thinking about coming out sometime this year for a game, and taking my old man.... Would love to get together for a herf...


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

yachties23 said:


> being a pretty big Browns fan, I've been thinking about coming out sometime this year for a game, and taking my old man.... Would love to get together for a herf...


Just let me know when you guys are planning to come to town.
-Bob


----------

